# Dendrobates azureus help on sexing



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is a male female pair. I feel the frog a the top is female and the one at the bottom is male but I'd like some other opinions as my visual sexing isn't always spot on.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Need better pictures, toe pads showing....


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

lol they were not being very cooperative today. Ill get some better shots tomorrow then.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Bottom looks male for sure. Cant see the toe pads on the top one though...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Also, how old are they?

-Chris


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

they are somewhere around 11 or 12 months out of the water. I acquired them as sub adults so I'm not exact on age. Here are some better pics of the toe pads. 
frog 1








frog 2








frog 1








frog 2


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

2 males to me


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I was going of girth more than toe pads. man that bites if they are both males. Thanks for the input. On the hunt I go.

here's why I thought it was male female. One is a good bit fatter than the other. lol


----------



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are probably males. 1 I'd say almost for sure, on 2 I'll give you 80% male.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll probably buy a female and sell off the 2nd one. Keep the one I am sure is male.


----------

